# St. George Island Late December



## Ghoti (May 26, 2015)

The non-fishing in-laws won out and we're heading to St. George Island for a family get together at Christmas. We will be staying in the Plantation area so I will have access to the Bob Sikes cut. I'm wonder what if anything I could plan on fishing for besides whiting? Any info or suggestion would be welcomed about where to go and what to use this time of year. Thanks.


----------



## Gstring706 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a buddy who has a place down there, we normally go in August but did make one trip in March one time. I'd say catch any kind of bait around the rocks with a net or little bits of shrimp or squid. We used cut pin fish and mullet in March and caught ALOT of BIG bull reds. By casting a 3oz weight on a knocker rig into the cut. Some of the rocks have holes drilled in them which we used for rod holders.

My friend went down once in November and said the seabass and other random fish he didn't know what were had been thick in the cut. 

I would come equipped big (as much for current as the fish) and just give them lots of options in the Cut. I've never been there when something wasn't hungry in the cut. 

A small trout type rod for casting lures would not be bad to have on hand.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Have access to a boat? You can chase the trout and reds up the Apalachicola River. Also, could fish the dock lights at night along the sound side of the Plantation.


----------



## Ghoti (May 26, 2015)

No boat so I will be fishing from the shore. Will check out the lights. Thanks for the reply.


----------

